

Justin.TV Teams With Qik For Live Mobile Streaming - mwseibel
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/03/14/justintv-teams-with-qik-for-live-mobile-streaming/

======
TrevorJ
This is going to lead to a whole new type of addict.. I can see it now:
"Social Porn Addicts Anonymous"

